# Medication Therapy Management (MTM)



## Lliza71 (Mar 23, 2012)

does anyone out there bill for MTM services?  codes 99605-99607? We have an endocrinologist office that will be bringing in a pharmacist to see their pts. I know it gets billed out to M'care Part D, but do others cover this too? And does it have to be billed incident-to?

Appreciate anything you can give me!!! 
THANKS

Liza


----------



## ishouldberiding (May 19, 2021)

We bill these codes in our clinic, incident-to.  We are a FQHC in Oregon.


----------

